# help me out plz



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

what to get for my car
1. black aluminumb spoiler 69$
2. 1000watt rockwood amp 69$
3. short throw shifter 75$
4. new steering wheel 89$

help me out plz

i bet yall would hate the spoiler but it would give my car that lil more character there arnt many ricers out here


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

in order of sequence:

amp/audio(i like my music)
shifter
steering wheel
and i still disagree on the aluminum spoiler :cheers:


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

i would like to get a spoiler befor most of it just thats how i am but theres this guy on the furom his name is TURBO200 and this is his car http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/676502 anybody kno what kind of spoiler that is cause i havent ben able to get ahold of him


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looks like a universal fit supra style spoiler.. it on erebuni site.


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Is it the erebuni GTR spoiler?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

yea, its erebuni.....wing style number 522


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Thats the one i want. I think....


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

That wing is hot. but Id go with the sts first


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Short throw shifter.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I vote short throw shifter as well, as long as it's a decient brand.

The other options all suck.
What are you going to do with a new steering wheel? There's no advantage there.
Your car's going to look rediculous with any wing that's more than 2" taller than stock.
$70 for 1000 watts? that's a joke, sounds like Sony's gimmick. A 1000 watt Xplod amp!!! why so cheap? Oh, prolly b/c it's a POS. You want an amp that actually sounds decient, the market starts at around 40cents per watt.

Sorry to step on your project. We try to keep our noobs away from the evils of rice.


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I vote short throw shifter as well, as long as it's a decient brand.
> 
> The other options all suck.
> What are you going to do with a new steering wheel? There's no advantage there.
> ...


ouch bro. 

The GTR spoiler isn't high at all. If you ask me it sits just about right, course I'm biased 

I agree with the amp. Sony Xplods shouldn't even be on the market! Its one of those types that'll blow in a month or two (from my experience). You should definitely look into better quality amps- just a suggestion.


Skoodles:

What's your priority as far as your project goes?

Audio?
Cosmetic?
Performance?

Once you decide that, you really can't go wrong with the direction, rather than trying to do all three at once.

P.S. If I had to decide it would a better quality amp (I love my music too much)


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

save your money and buy some brand name products...not cheap crap that will break.


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I vote short throw shifter as well, as long as it's a decient brand.
> 
> The other options all suck.
> What are you going to do with a new steering wheel? There's no advantage there.
> ...


well teh steering wheel is a high option for me its cause mine is so worn on the top it stating to split and rip apart down to the metal so thats why its an option


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

well i do go with brad name stuff just right now i need the more watts for my stuff but cant affard any bad ass amps i got audiobahn 15" holds up to 1000watts and got audiobahn 6 1/2 + tweaters in the doors with crossovers and audiobahn 6x9 in the back so if you say im all about cheap stuff i say no


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

what kind of brand name steering wheel can u get for 89$?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Stearing wheel cover..I got 1 and it has better grip then the stock wheel


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

*gtr soiler*

They're all right , it is the GTR spoiler. Infact the whole body kit on my car is the GTR. I love the kit and spoiler, I think it compliments the car well. As the saying goes, opinions are like assholes, everyone has one. In my opinion go with the short throw shifter first. I bought a pacesetter, it was like $100- or something. Got anything else done to the car yet?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I vote short throw shifter as well, as long as it's a decient brand.
> 
> The other options all suck.
> What are you going to do with a new steering wheel? There's no advantage there.
> ...


yea i got a duel amp with 450watts max for 99 bucks and while decient price i wouldnt go for it again i HIGHLY doubt you will be even remotly happy with a $70 100wat amp used or not


----------



## sunny129 (Oct 30, 2006)

my boyfriend has a spoiler like that. its exactly the same only white instead of blue. HE GOT IT SECOND HAND FOR £10 OFF EBAY. PROPER NICE ONE (USUAL RETAIL IS £245 +)


----------



## Nikku (Oct 28, 2006)

how much does a paint job usually cost? im thinking about painting my car HEMI orange with a black hood and black spoiler.


----------



## mitch1988 (Oct 17, 2006)

Short throw then forget the rest and get cams or an safc neo so you can be the king rather than just another kid with a wing. o ya the amp for sure too.
but thats not for me my car is strictly drifting


----------



## mitch1988 (Oct 17, 2006)

for one if you need body work done it will cost more
but i got a quote for my car in cadillac pearl white and have them do body work and it was about 1,600 bones.. so start saving thoses pennies..lol.,..


----------

